# Stopover at French Tunnel?



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

I will be arriving in Calais pretty late on a Saturday night and am then on an early train sunday morning. 

Rather than bothering with a site, I was wondering is it possible/allowed to stay over at the tunnel? Is there an overnight car park or lorry park motorhomes are allowed on?

Failing that, is the Aire near the beach in Calais the best bet?

Any advice appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Just use the Calais Aire, it's only five minutes away from the tunnel terminal.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Calais Aire is often crowded and dirty. Stop at the ferry terminal car park or, better still there is overnight parking at the filling station just outside the Eurotunnel terminal. Or Auchan at Coquelles.
Gerry


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You could always try this one.

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/aire.php?numid=905&Localité=CALAIS

tony


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

gaspode said:


> Just use the Calais Aire, it's only five minutes away from the tunnel terminal.


We were on that Aire last friday night and were not particularly comfortable with the youths lurking and running around the vans until about three a.m.

My guess is that this sort of behaviour is more likely on warm nights and at the week-ends. Currently part of the 'prom' between the aire and the sea is fenced off for some sort of building work and the little darlings appear to be using this as a shield and were hiding from the police patrols.

Our past experience of that aire has been good - something to do with the weather?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tunnel stop over*

Hi

I would use the ferry terminal - it is simply a case of going in and out - you do not need a ferry ticket.

I looked at the parking behind the channel tunnel terminal, near the petrol station but it was deserted.

Never stayed at the aire.

Russell


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

As GerryD suggests you can stop in the lorry park behind the filling station on the left just as you leave the Eurotunnel.

I've stayed there a number of times without any problems.

Can be a bit noisy if there's a bit of coming and going


Andrew


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Why not try the aires at Le Touquet it is very near a beach, the only down side is it will take you about 80 mins to get to the tunnel. We use this aires when using the tunnel.

steve & ann. -------------- teensvan


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

You can stay in the Camping Car park at City Europe overnight with no charge. We stayed there one night last month and it was quiet, 3 vans pulled in at around 4am so I assume that they came off the shuttle.


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

MikeCo said:


> You can stay in the Camping Car park at City Europe overnight with no charge. We stayed there one night last month and it was quiet, 3 vans pulled in at around 4am so I assume that they came off the shuttle.


sounds interesting, can you explain where exactly this is please?

Sounds like a choice between this and the ferry car park at the moment I think.

Thanks


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Cite Europe is the shopping centre which is next door to the Shuttle exit and is clearly signposted. The Camping Car parking is signposted and is next to the coach park. You can officially park there overnight without any problem or charge.
If you need Diesel however you will have to go to the Auchan which is only a few minutes away.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

MikeCo said:


> Cite Europe is the shopping centre which is next door to the Shuttle exit and is clearly signposted. The Camping Car parking is signposted and is next to the coach park. You can officially park there overnight without any problem or charge.
> If you need Diesel however you will have to go to the Auchan which is only a few minutes away.


This I like, always been a running battle with the coaches or last time we were there they had reopened the gravel car park. Is this a tarmac car park separate from the coach park?
Gerry


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

It's a tarmac car park separate from the coaches and although the sign says Camping Cars it is still used by some cars. This will be no problem especially if you arrive late, the shopping centre is open untill 9pm.
It is also across the road from the main car park for cars.
When we used it there were three vans which stayed and them another three arrived in the early morning.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

MikeCo said:


> It's a tarmac car park separate from the coaches and although the sign says Camping Cars it is still used by some cars. This will be no problem especially if you arrive late, the shopping centre is open untill 9pm.
> It is also across the road from the main car park for cars.
> When we used it there were three vans which stayed and them another three arrived in the early morning.


Fantastic, Mike you're a life saver.
Gerry


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
Just before you go through the toll for the tunnel turn right signed pet check in, the car park is used a lot by Motorhomes I have stayed there several times quite safe and 30 seconds from check in the next day.

Colin


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
Just before you go through the toll for the tunnel turn right signed pet check in, the car park is used a lot by Motorhomes I have stayed there several times quite safe and 30 seconds from check in the next day.

Colin


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

38Rover said:


> Hi
> Just before you go through the toll for the tunnel turn right signed pet check in, the car park is used a lot by Motorhomes I have stayed there several times quite safe and 30 seconds from check in the next day.
> 
> Colin


Thanks Colin, another interesting option. Im presuming this is different to the City Europe parking mentioned above near the tunnel exit?

Is this a recognised/regularly used stopover point for motorhomes?

Thanks


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
Yes this is not Euro City just watch for the Pet Check In signs right just before the toll booths.
There is always Motorhomes ther overnight when ever I have gone through and you can roll out of bed 35 mins before departure and still be on time.
Colin


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

That sounds excellent Colin, thanks for the advice.

Are there any drawbacks to staying there from your experience?

Sounds spot on to me.


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
No real downside but expect some comeing and goings as people check in their pets park as far away fromthe office as possible.
Colin


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

MikeCo said:


> You can stay in the Camping Car park at City Europe overnight with no charge. .


Mike...please can you put up an entry in the Campsite database for this with a Google entry if possible ?

It's some time since we went to the Cite de Europe with the van. The last time we tried it we could not find anywhere to park that was not height- barried or a long way away. We used to find navigating round the cite in the daylight pretty hard going but at night....!

I think this aire/camping car park is fairly new - ?

Thanks

G


----------

